# Teen beach movie



## ghostly gossip (Jul 28, 2013)

Come and join if u love the movie! To me it is awsome, so state your fave charater and if u did the interative quiz are u most like Mack, Brady, Lala, or butchy  have fun


----------



## BellaZilla (Sep 2, 2013)

Did you know they are releasing dolls


----------



## ghostly gossip (Sep 2, 2013)

BellaZilla said:


> Did you know they are releasing dolls


 yes! They made dolls but there super ugly


----------



## gravityfalls (Sep 11, 2013)

I love the movie my favorite character is lala ,and I am most like her.SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL:shock:


----------



## ghostly gossip (Sep 13, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> I love the movie my favorite character is lala ,and I am most like her.SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL:shock:


 I'm just like her too -_- I HATE Lela! I want to be like my BF butchy


----------



## gravityfalls (Sep 14, 2013)

ghostly gossip said:


> I'm just like her too -_- I HATE Lela! I want to be like my BF butchy


why do you hate her????????????????


----------



## ghostly gossip (Sep 15, 2013)

gravityfalls said:


> why do you hate her????????????????


 I don't know... It's just that she's kind of annoying.


----------



## Harriett72 (Oct 1, 2013)

Teen Beach is my most fav movie ever!


----------



## ghostly gossip (Oct 2, 2013)

Harriett72 said:


> Teen Beach is my most fav movie ever!


 I know it's AMAZING


----------



## Harriett72 (Oct 2, 2013)

I think ross lynch was perfect in the movie.


----------



## ghostly gossip (Oct 3, 2013)

Harriett72 said:


> I think ross lynch was perfect in the movie.


 HE WAS AWSOME! I can't say I thought he was perfect... But he did really good


----------



## Harriett72 (Oct 3, 2013)

I listen to the movie sound track 24/7 I think ross lynch is a good singer.


----------

